# Is it a good idea to buy laptops from Argos?



## inasoup (10 Dec 2012)

I was looking to buy a laptop for quite sometime. Found one that suited my requirements in Argos. But some people have advised against buying laptops from Argos. I have bought cameras, television and other stuff from there. Once when I asked at the counter, if I go home open the packaging, and find that the product is broken or faulty, will you replace it. The reply i got from Argos managers was that they never take back or replace such stuff. And the only solution is to send the goods to the manufacturer. But when i wrote to the UK customer service, they said they do replace damaged goods. So not sure why I was informed otherwise in the shop. 
I found similar kind of laptops in PC world and Harvey Norman. But they come with AMD processors. My techie brother tells not to go for AMD processors as they heat up fast. The Argos one comes with pentium processor. Has anyone had bad experiences with AMD processors? And is it a good idea to buy a laptop from Argos? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dereko1969 (10 Dec 2012)

Your contract is with Argos not with the manufacturer, they cannot take themselves out of the process.

Up to Argos, to replace, refund or something else beginning with R!


----------



## Berni (10 Dec 2012)

It wouldn't be covered under their normal 30 day money back guarantee, but if faulty then they have to resolve it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Dec 2012)

I wouldn't have any hesitation about buying a  laptop from Argos.  Got an Acer one for my daughter from there but it did not have any problems.

When I was there on one occasion a guy was returning a faulty laptop and they were extremely polite and helpful and just replaced it no problem.  Not sure where you are based but I have always found the staff in Tallaght and Liffey Valley branches to be most helpful.  You could always discuss your worries with them before buying and just mention in passing about your contract being with them.  Your guarantee for 1 year is with Argos and they will usually mention this when handing over the goods.

Make sure to reserve it before you you go as stock runs out quickly this time of the year.  As its so close to Christmas would it be worth your while to wait and see if it goes down just before or after Christmas.


----------



## SarahMc (10 Dec 2012)

I find Argos fantastic for accepting returns. But this year I find them far from the cheapest for laptops, other multiples and local stores were cheaper. 

I went with a local store in the end, they went the extra mile.


----------



## truthseeker (10 Dec 2012)

I wouldnt hesitate to buy from Argos, they have one of the best after sales service and returns Ive ever experienced.

But their tech specs tend to be very limited on laptops, and they also have a limited selection and not competitively priced. I bought my last laptop from Amazon as my local store(s) would not price match on the specific make and model I wanted.


----------



## inasoup (11 Dec 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions. Will enquire in the shop about their policies before deciding.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Dec 2012)

Compare warranties also. Especially their returns process. You can pay extra for a faster turnaround if its a critical machine with some companies.


----------



## jetski (15 Dec 2012)

amd are fine, they do run a little hot but the downside is battery usage tbh. buy from agros and you will be fine just make sure you compare the specs with other laptops before and you have a good warrenty with collect and return


----------

